# Thanks Amazon for my new USB.....nipple rings....



## MattKC (May 1, 2015)

So I had to find an older usb reader to plug into an older bluray player that can apparently only read 1.1. Found one on amazon for $9, sold by but fulfilled by amazon. Came in the other day in cheap envelope, was in a hurry so just tossed it by the bluray without looking at it. Finally get time to try it, open the package and it's a pair of nipple rings, not a usb reader.


How in the world do you miss something like that. I'm sure the employee was picking multiple orders and just threw it in the wrong envelope, but still.


So then I go to return it as they obviously weren't for me and get "item is not eligible for return". So send the wrong thing, then not allow returns? Luckily a chat agent had more common sense and refunded me....he didn't want the rings back though.


Guess I can't really complain as it's the first order of mine they've messed up, just found the mistake humorous.


----------



## KuJoe (May 1, 2015)

Imagine what the person who ordered the nipple rings is thinking...


----------



## raindog308 (May 1, 2015)

Pics of you wearing them or it didn't happen.


----------



## drmike (May 2, 2015)

Hahaha this thread!

I do a lot of ordering online as often home-bound and local shopping is just bad or need to go drive an hour away. Haven't had many snafus if I ignore the shit heads selling on Ebay who ship when they freaking feel like it, the Chinese sellers who pretend to ship from the United States and the folks who scour the dumpsters for things to resell on Ebay but cling to stock pretty photos. Ignore the multitude of fake batteries... and fake USB / SD card storage....

I end up with multiple things not delivered quarterly.  Usually small stuff like cables, adapters, etc.  --- the Chinese import dumping stuff on the cheap.

Looking to buy more on Amazon directly since so much that is new on Ebay and major manufactured projects is just being Amazon drop shipped.  Amazon is destructive to economies, but they are pretty alright about refunds and shipping.  Zero issues with them so far on my end.


----------



## KMyers (May 3, 2015)

Thanks to the newest generation of wearable electronics, you never know what to expect these days. When my watch has 4 GB of Storage and my Glass has 16 GB, it only makes sense that I would want my nipple rings to have at least 2 GB each


----------



## ChrisM (May 3, 2015)

@KMyers Keith.. Be honest if Androidware were to release Nipple rings would you get your nipples pierced to be able to use them?


----------



## KMyers (May 3, 2015)

Chris Miller said:


> @KMyers Keith.. Be honest if Androidware were to release Nipple rings would you get your nipples pierced to be able to use them?


I sense a Kickstarter campaign in my future.


"Ok Nipples, wake me up at 7 AM"


----------



## jclutter (May 4, 2015)

Be honest, did you return them or give them a try?


----------

